# They're here!



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

3 of my bettas are here (still waiting on NIB's fry to arrive) but my betta from thailand are here. Will post some better pictures soon. (going to put them in some QT jars for the night, then tomorrow into the tank they go. But for now some teaser pictures of them in their bags and their selling picture!

He's huge!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

MEANIE. TEASING US WITH PICTURES OF THEM IN BAGS! D:<.  
hahaha.
They are beautiful though. I especially love the last guy! And the first guy looks HUGE. Do they have names yet?


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

No names yet. I still have to name my current bettas. (before my thai betta, and NIB bettas I have 3 females and 6 males, only 2 of which have names) lol


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Man you have some naming to do!! Get on it! I can't wait to see some pics of your new babies


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I know, I'm going to post some pictures of all my boys in this thread sorta as an update/naming help. I'm talking to someone on AIM showing her pictures and I'm getting this 'uhh' vibe. Haha.

Just for size comparison, look how big he is:


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Woww he definitely is huge! Not to mention really pretty


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I placed my thumb against his QT tank while he swam buy, his body is a little longer than my thumb (which is 2.5in) is this normal for a betta that isn't supposed to be king/giant? Or.. Supposed to be regular. This doesn't include his fins at all. The other two boys are 1.5-2inches.

EDIT: after reading that I mean the entire length of my thumb from knuckle to tip.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I once read somewhere that the average size for a male betta to grow is four inches.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

4 inches including the tail? Because a male king's body length is usually 3inches. Because the 2.5+inches is not including any of his tail at all. lol.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah. But I could also be wrong since Akira's really big for his tailtype....He's definietly not a giant but he's a little bigger then my index finger.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

The larger one is probably just older then the seller claimed. 2.5" is the average size of an adult betta (6 month+ betta), the others are still teenagers. Senshi (my avi) is about 2.5" while my others are only 2" or so.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

That makes me feel a little better. =3 I believe the seller said he was 4months? The other 2 were 3.5. My current boys, both veil, crown/comb and halfmoons are about 2inches still.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

There are a number of sellers who mislabel their age, so don't worry about size


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Thanks. I've named the big boy Sin, and the blue dragon Rumeri. So woohoo! The koi male flared at me when I approached the QT cup, he's very feisty. My dragon then flared at me next, the big boy seems very relaxed just swimming around quietly. haha.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

More pictures already. =D


















I think his fins look so.. Silky and I love his red spot. <33



















He reminds me of a blue version of Senshi. <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

omg, what awesome looking fish!!!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

cant wait to see those clear pics and their new homes!


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

Wow! They are beautiful!!!


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I could not get ANY good pictures of the koi, he would not hold still, apparently his reflection on the glass is more important. Haha

Meet Sin:

















More pictures when I get home from work I gotta go. lol


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

That red spot on his fins is really cool


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

He's HUGE! lmao


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

WARNING PICTURE HEAVY!

NIBS babies are here! Yay. <3 I'm a verrrrry happy person. I also re-homed 3 bettas today, my 2 veils and comb/crowntail. So that puts me down to 15 (Like that isn't enough) and gives me 3 more empty tanks. Hm.....

Anyway; all day at work I worried about my new boys, but my surprise when I come home to this:








^^^^ That was in Rumeri's divided section of the tank, meet Rumeri:









He's missing part of his tail, think it'll grow back? It almost looks.. Cut? I noticed it while he was in his QT cup.



















Meet Hikari! {he finally thinks the flash is a more fun thing to chase..}

















More of Sin:

















And just because everyone else was jealous of the attention. =3

Aro my tail biting Turquoise Marble Rosetail/Halfmoon:









Aponi my gentle yellow butterfly halfmoon <3









And my unnamed HMPK 'male' Who i think is female, he/she refuses to flair PERIOD, all he/she does is fan out his/her fins, no puffy gils or beard. Hmm What do you think? {My females won't hold still for a good picture lol}


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

They look great! I'm looking forward to pictures of the fry from NIB too.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

That was an adventure -was just trying to take pictures of them- THEY WON'T HOLD STILL, as soon as the first flash went off they went crazy chasing their reflections, then they'd stop, and i'd try to take a picture, clicking as soon as they stopped moving, then when I looked at the preview my camera shows, lo-and behold they were a blur. xD


----------

